# Tommy Clark Liverpool



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking for my bestman Tommy Clark from Liverpool I was married in Cape Town while serving on the Pendennis Castle and Tommy was my bestman.Have not seen him since if you know of him would like to contact him. Please contact me if you can help many thanks Gwyn Lewis


----------

